# Led como Switch en Circuito



## deer (Oct 5, 2007)

Hola que tal a todos, tengo la siguiente duda. Antes que nada mis conocimientos de electronica son basicos ops: 

Tengo un LED el cual lo puedo prender y apagar como quiero (a traves del Puerto Paralelo del PC) , bueno este LED lo quiero conectar como un Switch en un Circuito basico de una Ampolleta conectada a 220v AC.

¿ Como lo Conecto ?

Tengo la duda, ya que se esta trabajando con voltaje 220v AC

¿ Objetivo ?
Apagar y Prender una ampolleta con el PC.

Adjunto el esquema para que se entienda mejor el Problema.

Saludos.


----------



## vally (Oct 5, 2007)

Tendrás que poner un relé de corriente continua en serie con el led y los contactos de potencia del relé en serie con la bombilla. 

Salu2


----------



## eddy70 (Oct 5, 2007)

recuerda que los led trabajan con poco voltaje y corriente, y siempre llevan una resistencia en serie para que no se dañe el led, la formula es  vcc - voltaje del led/ corriente del led por lo general trabajan 1.5 v a 3v y de 30 a 75 miliamperes. saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Los circuitos que vi para manipular cosas con la PC por lo general tenian:
1- Un Buffer para amplificar un poquito la señal del PC
2- Un optoacoplador. Este es un componente que consta de un emisor infrarrojo y un transistor sensible a esta luz, todo en el mismo empaquetado. Esto hace que la pc active el emisor IR que a su vez activa el fototransistor. El porque de usar este componente es que te aisla el circuito de la pc, de bajo voltaje de lo que viene a continuación, dado que las corrientes estaran separadas.
3- Un rele. Este funcionara por lo general a unos 12v, por lo que no se alimenta con la PC sino con una fuente controlada por el optoacoplador y de ser necesario un transistor intermedio.
4- El circuito de alto voltaje, en tu caso el de la lampara que funcionara a 220 o 110.

NUNCA se pone el rele directamente al puerto, dado que pones en riesgo tu máquina y el puerto.

Espero haberte servido de alguna ayuda, seguro aqui hay gente que sabe varias veces lo que yo de este mismo tema

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Ejemplo de lo que te dice electroaficionado


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo,  me olvide de decir que en vez de un rele se puede usar un Triac, hay gente que evita todo lo posible los reles por diversos motivos.
De cualquier modo espero que quede clara la idea de no poner el rele en serie con el led.
Saludos


----------



## deer (Oct 5, 2007)

Gracias por todas las respuesta.

Si habia leido un poco sobre el optoacoplador , ¿ Este puede ser uno generico como el MOC3020 ? o tambien depende de la potencia que hay en el circuito (la Ampolleta) si alguna vez lo cambio por otro dispositivo 220v.

Que les parece este circuito ?

ya que tiene menos componentes que el que me mostraron, y el billete esta  bastante escaso


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

electroaficionado, Buen dia y de nada

deer: en tu circuito falta la red supresora de ruidos lo que te puede traer interferencia electrica, entre un circuito y el otro habra 0,30 U$ de diferencia


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Concuerdo con lo que dice fogonazo, y el optoacoplador no deberia variar mucho ya uqe lo que tiene que entregar es la corriente para activar el Triac . 
En una placa semiarmada que alguien me dejo alguna vez sabe dios porque esta armada con un 4N28. montado con una resitencia de solo 330, aunque de ahi iba a un BC557 que movia un rele pequeño.
Si no me equivoco el buffer de entrada es un 74HC244.
El capacitor supongo uqe es para facilitarle la vida al triac
No te digo que uses esos componentes pero parauqe te des una idea. El gasto monetario es relativo a que tan bien quieres que funcione. Quizas por ahorrarte dos monedas terminas agarrando un dolor de cabeza o terminas teniendo problemas.
Saludos y cuentanos como vas.


----------



## deer (Oct 5, 2007)

Porsupuesto , solo sucede que donde vivo (Arica), actualmente hay un solo Local decentes de ventas de Insumos electronicos , y tiene como "monopolizado" ademas que cobra caro. (Ya que he visto precios en santiago).

Voy a comprar los elementos del esquema.

Otra consulta,  *¿Como seria si el circuito fuese una ampolleta de 12v DC?*

Saludos Gente


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

En principio seria muy similar.
Solo que podris readecuar todo a una menor intensidad . y no se que tan necesario seria el capacitor ahi. En ves de un triac podrias poner un transistor de la potencia adecuada en saturacion. o un rele. Si la lampara consume poquito. (habria que calcular) capaz se podria pelearla con el optoacoplador cosa que me parece medio peligrosa poruqe generalmente no tienen la potencia necesaria. habria uqe ver bien los consumos de la lampara y las capacidades de los componentes.
Recuerda que al  rele hayque ponerle un diodo en inversa paraque descargue el rebote del bobinado al abrir y cerrar.
Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

eddy70 dijo:
			
		

> recuerda que los led trabajan con poco voltaje y corriente, y siempre llevan una resistencia en serie para que no se dañe el led, la formula es  vcc - voltaje del led/ corriente del led por lo general trabajan 1.5 v a 3v y de 30 a 75 miliamperes. saludos



Sin animo de ofender al amigo eddy. para uqe no quede el error ahi, la mayoria de los leds que usamos siempre rondan los 2 V y la corriente como mucho los 15 mA para rojos 20 para verdes y amarillos, hasta 25 para azules y blancos.
Los de alta luminosidad son otro problema, pero en general eso te maximizara la relacion brillo/vida util de las leds.
Si pruebas veras que el brillo en una led roja entre 10 y 20 mA varia muy poco y cuanta menso corriente pasa mas feliz esta la Led.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 5, 2007)

Si la lámpara es de 12V continuos, podés usar un transistor bipolar o un mosfet.
Te adjunto el diagrama de un BJT

(El transistor depende de la corriente que necesite la lampara)


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Con respecto a lo que dice francisco yo protegeria de igual modo el puerto con un optoacoplador. Pero es cuestionde gustos.
Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 5, 2007)

Hola. Yo hago pasar todo lo que entra y sale del puerto por esta interfaz: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-6801/
Provee bastante protección, con buffers 244, te sava de cortocircuitos y algunas sobretensiónes.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bueno alli tienes una protección, y se podria modificar para alimentar algun transistor, siemrpe cuidando las tensiones y corrientes para no peligrar le puerto. 
Se podria poner una costilla de pines para enchufar otras salidas y utilizarlas segun al necesidad.
Por cierto impecable el routeado de esas plaquitas, muy prolijas y compactas. muy buen trabajo.
Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 6, 2007)

Si, fueron horas de sueño y de arrancarme los pelos frente a la PC


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

oye excelente trabajo amigo Galarza. 20 puntos. tambien tengo el programa me defiendo un poco .


----------

